# how to bind dhcp to 1 specific ip address

## dahal

Hi,

How can i tell DHCPD to listen to one ip address only?

Thanks,

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

you could just define every subnet and on the ones that you don't want to serve, you can just define no range at all!   :Wink: 

The other way would be the following (straight out of the man dhcpd.conf)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The local-address statement
> 
>          local-address address;
> ...

 

HTH, cheers

----------

## gentoo_ram

You configure DHCPD to listen to interfaces.  In /etc/conf.d/dhcpd:

```
# Configure which interface or interfaces to for dhcpd to listen on.

# List all interfaces space separated. If this is not specified then

# we listen on all interfaces.

DHCPD_IFACE="eth2"

```

That's how I have mine set.  The interface name is passed on the command line to dhcpd.

----------

